# Master replicas TOS enterprise shipping



## captain kirock (May 10, 2005)

I just got off the phone with master replicas and was told that the enterprise model will begin shipping out at the end of December!


----------



## JT1 (Nov 11, 2006)

I was told the same thing, and that orders will ship in the order they were placed. The CSR couldn't tell me what that meant for my order.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Then it will be January, then February, then..............


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

WOO-HOO!

Got mine TODAY! It's fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## JT1 (Nov 11, 2006)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> WOO-HOO!
> 
> Got mine TODAY! It's fantastic! :thumbsup:


Wow! How long ago did you order? 

If you don't mind me asking, did you get signed or unsigned?

I have seen a bunch of pictures on the net, but would love to see more...

I also haven't seen any pictures of the plaque.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

JT1 said:


> Wow! How long ago did you order?
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, did you get signed or unsigned?
> 
> ...


Oh, sorry! Just realized I posted in the wrong thread


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*You're a mean one....*

Mr. Perfesser..

Iwas going to say "Mr. Coffee" but then I figured why bring the ghost of Joe DiMaggio into this?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Mr. Perfesser..
> 
> Iwas going to say "Mr. Coffee" but then I figured why bring the ghost of Joe DiMaggio into this?


Hey, I'm batting 1000 so far! (Or maybe I'm just batty.)

 I love to practice what I call "anticipation relief therapy." Give someone a enough false alarms and eventually they won't even care when the thing actually _does _come in! :thumbsup:


----------



## JT1 (Nov 11, 2006)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Oh, sorry! Just realized I posted in the wrong thread


So what did you get today?


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Oh, sorry! Just realized I posted in the wrong thread


We now hear PerfeserCoffee singing the Wizard of Oz song, "if I only had a brain".


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

JT1 said:


> So what did you get today?


Is there such a thing as "vicarious satisfaction?"


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

That's great news! 

I can't wait to see it sitting between my 1:350 NX-01 and 1701-A ... 

That is, if I ever get the 1701-A finished. :freak:


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

It has begun.............

Great News! The product listed below has arrived at our distribution center here in the U.S. and is ready to start shipping. 

Item: U.S.S. Enterprise Studio Scale Signature Edition (ST-110 SE) 
Quantity: 1 units 

Available to ship week of: immediately (please allow 48 hours to process)


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

Fantastic news! I have not recieved any emails yet  , but it's good to know others are starting to :thumbsup: .

John


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

After I got home from work and saw Cessna's message, I called MR and was told that my LE TOS Enterprise (that I ordered on the first day that they were availible to the general public) would go out in the next week or two. She said that they were starting to "ship them out in small lots". So I should have mine in 10-14 days (fingers crossed)!!


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

Hopefully in one piece.

I ordered a small milling machine a couple 3 years ago. It was originally shipped from China in a nice wood crate. It was shipped to me in the same nice crate.

I received said mill all wrapped in plastic shrink wrap, slightly damaged, and the only part of the crate was that still bolted to the base.

So much for shipping in the US. Dummy's could break an iron anvil with a rubber hammer.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

So, can we expect to see a lot of pictures posted here of everyone's different takes on this model. 


:jest:


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

I'll post if I can figure out how to get them on. Not so smart when it comes to gettin pics on boards.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I really, really wish I could afford one of these. I can just imagine some of the photomanip scenes I could conjure up with one of these puppies for my Never seen TOS scenes thread.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Warped9 said:


> I really, really wish I could afford one of these. I can just imagine some of the photomanip scenes I could conjure up with one of these puppies for my Never seen TOS scenes thread.


I'm in the same boat. I could afford it in one sense: I have the money (especially after the Xmas bonus  )but in another sense I can't afford it due to it being too much of a luxury item for my strict (Scrooge-like) budgeting schedule.

It is/will be a thing of beauty for those who have/will get them and I think they're making a great buy from MR whose products are absolutely top notch. 

I seriously hope folks will post plenty of photos just due to wanting to use it for reference purposes: considering its being an idealized version (most obvious flaws of the original corrected). :thumbsup:


----------



## nc-wilm-fx (May 30, 2006)

*MR USS Enterprise has shipped!*

Just received this email today from MR:

Great News! Your Master Replicas product(s) have been shipped. You can check the
status of your order by going to customer care at www.masterreplicas.com.
This shipment includes: 

Item# |Product |Order Qty| Amount
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
ST-110SE-P |USS ENTERPRISE SE | 1| $1499.00
| | | 
|Shipping & Handling | | $15.17
|Discount | | $100.00
|Sales Tax (for CA NJ TX only) | | $0.00
|Total Amount | | $1414.17


The wait is almost over!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Y'all BE CAREFUL with the display and photography lighting, now!


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Got notice too. Should arrive the 3rd for me. Payed extra for faster shipping.
You can track your shipment here with your tracking number, MR failed to note in the email they use DHL....
http://track.dhl-usa.com/TrackByNbr.asp?nav=TrackBynumber


----------



## JT1 (Nov 11, 2006)

Uh Oh, I'm worried now...

I originally ordered the unsigned, then called and switched to the signed...

When I went to the customer care link today, it shows _both_ on my order!

I sent an e-mail, and will call on Tuesday, I hope there aren't two on the way.

JT


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

That would suck, but it is their mistake so I suppose you could just refuse to accept delivery of one of them. I believe they are marked on the box what version they are. 

Just paint one up as USS Exeter or something. 

Only twelve like her in the fleet right? 10 more to go!


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

JT1 said:


> Uh Oh, I'm worried now...
> 
> I originally ordered the unsigned, then called and switched to the signed...
> 
> ...


I did the same thing and have called them twice over the last few months about it. Apparently the system shows all of your orders, regardless if they were cancelled or changed.

They have assured me that I won't have TWO on my CC.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Since I DID order two, I hope I get both of them!


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm way bummed, no word yet and I had my order in within 30 seconds or so of them accepting orders.

I guess my griping about the rust marks pushed me to the bottom of the list 

Jim


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

I did buy a sig edition and payed a little extra for faster shipping if that makes any difference on who gets what sooner.


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

At first, I ordered a commemorative edition, then switched to a SE later. I've received no emails from MR about when mine's shipping, but I expect it will be at least three weeks or so. No reason to get upset about....yet.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

This gent has just taken delivery and posted some pics here........

http://p082.ezboard.com/fpropreplicasfrm63.showMessageRange?topicID=319.topic


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

So who else here ordered from Unobtainium and lost their $ with nothing to show for it.
<Raises Hand>

Here I am again with a reputable company but until it's up and I can see what the warranty situation is if it doesn't work, I'll remain sheepish.

Tib/Jim


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

CessnaDriver said:


> This gent has just taken delivery and posted some pics here........
> 
> http://p082.ezboard.com/fpropreplicasfrm63.showMessageRange?topicID=319.topic



Dang! I'm restriced!.....COOL! I'm rated "R"!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

WOW!!! That looks incredible! I feel like a little kids again. I have to figure out a way to get one of these.


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

Can someone PLEASE re-post these for those of us who are restricets from ez board. i cannot get in!!!!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I notice the shipping box specified "Pilot Version", although the model is the series version. 

Nice looking, although I'd like to see the nacelle lighting in action.


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

Here's a link to an index of those photos

http://users.umw.edu:80/~jhaynes/st/1701/

I'm still waiting to hear from MR about mine!

John


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

thanks so much for posting! i still have heard nothing from MR. The model looks very ... clean. Not as much weatherizing as on the paint master. the engine pods are virtually un weatherized. also, the grid lines are too pronounced. just nitpicking. i love the way they've designed the stand to plug in to the model, so yuo can hold it freely(though unlit). can anyone say yet wether that nodule on the lower sensor dome is removable( or shaveable)?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweet! Looks awesome.


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

I think that little nub is removable, I'm sure we'll find out soon, as CessnaDriver is supposed to get his today (lucky devil!)

Like Tib/Jim above, I was one of those many unfortunates who lost a bundle on the Unobtainium fiasco, nothing to show for that but a hole in my soul and an invoice, which I found last week when I was digging through some old paperwork - what timing! The MR Enterprise will surely wipe the last bitter memories of that away.

Now I'm just waiting for the email from MR to let me know when it will arrive. Until then, I'm thoroughly enjoying reading and seeing pictures from those who are now getting theirs!

John


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm in your boat John...I have the Unobtainium invoice, and Shatner Autograph. I sent mine back for replacement when it arrived with cracks in the primary hull. I was told a replacement was on the way, but when it failed to arrive, I was able to get Cigel to refund half of my money. They went belly up after that. Guess I'm lucky in that I got $700 refunded. That ba$tard.


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

Looks great, but still too expensive to justify IMHO. I wish all that brought it the best with it.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Mess o' pics and short vid.
Unfortunately I got a bum one with bridge area lights that do not work 
so back to MR it will go. Just lucky I guess.
Hope it does not take long to get another, the dang thing is cool and I sure want a fully functional one ASAP. 

http://home.san.rr.com/maxxq/e.jpg
http://home.san.rr.com/maxxq/e1.jpg
http://home.san.rr.com/maxxq/e2.jpg
http://home.san.rr.com/maxxq/e3.jpg
http://home.san.rr.com/maxxq/e4.jpg
http://home.san.rr.com/maxxq/e5.jpg
http://home.san.rr.com/maxxq/e6.jpg
http://home.san.rr.com/maxxq/e7.jpg
http://home.san.rr.com/maxxq/e8.jpg
http://home.san.rr.com/maxxq/e9.jpg
http://home.san.rr.com/maxxq/e10.jpg
http://home.san.rr.com/maxxq/e11.jpg
http://home.san.rr.com/maxxq/e12.jpg
http://home.san.rr.com/maxxq/e13.jpg

http://home.san.rr.com/maxxq/warp.avi


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

CessnaDriver said:


> http://home.san.rr.com/maxxq/e12.jpg












:hat: 

IT'S A BOY!!!


----------



## JT1 (Nov 11, 2006)

CessnaDriver said:


> Mess o' pics and short vid.
> Unfortunately I got a bum one with bridge area lights that do not work
> so back to MR it will go. Just lucky I guess.
> Hope it does not take long to get another, the dang thing is cool and I sure want a fully functional one ASAP.
> ...



How long ago did you order?


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

She looks really nice except for the rust and weathering on the forward saucer......


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Actually, I have to say that I'm a little disheartened by those images. Looks like there's some real slop around the shuttlebay, cracks and seams around the nav beacon, impulse engines and flux chillers, the holes cut out for the lights forward of the nav beacon are really sloppy. Then there's the nacelle grilles pulling away adn the sloppy coloring of the fantail landing lights. I'd hoped their QC was better than that! The two props I have from them are _flawless._ I was expecting much more.


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

Seeing those pics and seeing their QC is a bit shoddy, makes me happy I'm not buying now, sorry guys.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I think it's very well done for an assembly line model. :thumbsup:


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

I ordered when it was first put up, back in June I think??

But since this one must be returned and I have yet to get instructions from MR, much remains to be seen. 

yes there are some issues and I took pics as best I could of them. 

But overall, if the dang bridge lights worked, I would keep her, and would probably fix any issues myself. Yes for that kind of money, we expect perfection. But I know that a mass produced model from Hong Kong just aint gonna meet that. 
The level of attention to studio accuracy is stunning. Screening on the neck windows, little details inside the homing beacon on the back, the printed little signs on the ship. 
And the warp nacelles effect they have done nails it. 

If someone had shown me this saying they built it themselves I would have been floored. 

Here are the sigs by the way...
http://home.san.rr.com/maxxq/sig.jpg

Obviously if anything is unacceptable to anyone, send it back. 
I will not accept a burned out LEDs. So back it goes.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> She looks really nice except for the rust and weathering on the forward saucer......


The studio model has this very thing...
http://home.san.rr.com/maxxq/saucer.jpg


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I think it's very well done for an assembly line model. :thumbsup:



Agreed. Warts and all, it is coming from Hong Kong by the thousands afterall.


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

Having been to Wash. DC this summer and seen the 11 footer up close, I think the small imperfections that we are talking about mirror the original model. Not perfect...just a model. You're right Cessna...they have nailed the warp drive lighting effect! Can't wait for mine. What a bad time for MR to overhaul their website! I wonder if their was a reason for that? Hummmm


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

CessnaDriver said:


> Screening on the neck windows . . .


Screens on windows of a spaceship? Isn't that as bad as a screen door on a submarine?


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

CessnaDriver said:


> Unfortunately I got a bum one with bridge area lights that do not work



Maybe the crew has gone to bed and turned out the lights?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

KUROK said:


> Maybe the crew has gone to bed and turned out the lights?


Yeah! That could also be low level gray lighting as used on navy ships.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

KUROK said:


> Maybe the crew has gone to bed and turned out the lights?



Lights out on the bridge? 

There is only one explaination...


KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!!!


tospropsarebest has put up more close ups...

http://students.umw.edu/~ahntest/1701/?C=M;O=A


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I have to agree some of the sloppy areas made me wince--but even as I was checking them out I was thinking I bet the actual studio model looked even worse that close up.

Sounds like at least TWO of the first ones off the assembly line have this bridge light problem--that is bad news. The light effects still make this worth the money for me (in my sickly rationalizing mind) but I do want all of the fershlugginer things to work...


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

jbond said:


> I have to agree some of the sloppy areas made me wince--but even as I was checking them out I was thinking I bet the actual studio model looked even worse that close up.
> 
> Sounds like at least TWO of the first ones off the assembly line have this bridge light problem--that is bad news. The light effects still make this worth the money for me (in my sickly rationalizing mind) but I do want all of the fershlugginer things to work...



Only the one I am returning has the light problem.
The other fellow who got one is ok. 

Still that is 50% failure rate already.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

jbond said:


> I have to agree some of the sloppy areas made me wince--but even as I was checking them out I was thinking *I bet the actual studio model looked even worse that close up.*



It does, however its had over 40 years to get that way. :tongue:


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

I wish they would have released this as an unassembled kit.


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

minor flaws or not it's still SWEET !!!! great close up pic's


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Still too expensive for me. A 1/350 scale plastic TOS-E kit is my ultimate wish.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm loving the pics folks are taking of them. I really like the saucer top shots showing the true shape of the teardrop.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I like the weathering too--if anything they didn't weather it enough. Interesting that the "rust ring" or whatever on the top of the saucer is only pronounced at its leading edge. I do wish they'd done more (or any) on the warp pods and engineering hull as there were weathering streaks on those too--looks like there are only subtle ones on the engineering hull. But anyone who wants more weathering can always ad it I assume...


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm also disturbed to see some of the evident sloppiness in the model. I'm plunking down more $$ for this than any non appliance/vehicle than I ever have before. $1300.00 is a lot of dough. mistakes are unacceptable for that kind of money. I wasn't expecting to make corrections, but it's obvious that some additional weatherizing and aging is going to be needed. Cessna, from your experienced eye, is the finish of the model such that it will make any light paint modifications difficult? is it a gloss finish, or flat? Also, can that obscene genitalia on the sensor dome be removed? I for one plan to darken/dirty the amplification rings behind the sensor dish and repaint the dish a slightly lighter copper color. from the photos I'v seen, it (the dish and rings) looks too uniform and fake/toylike. Overall, it looks too new and toylike. I spent more hours than I like to admit in the early 80's gazing at the 11 footer in the Smithsonian, and that's the paint job I want.
it's also be nice if someone offers a brass replacement dish array. i'd buy it.
Also, if anyone's interested, i'm getting ready to seel my 22 inch E on Ebay. you can see it at culttvman's website as "RICH CIRIVILLERI'S ENTERPRISE"


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

TOS Maniac said:


> I'm also disturbed to see some of the evident sloppiness in the model. I'm plunking down more $$ for this than any non appliance/vehicle than I ever have before. $1300.00 is a lot of dough. mistakes are unacceptable for that kind of money. I wasn't expecting to make corrections, but it's obvious that some additional weatherizing and aging is going to be needed. Cessna, from your experienced eye, is the finish of the model such that it will make any light paint modifications difficult? is it a gloss finish, or flat? Also, can that obscene genitalia on the sensor dome be removed? I for one plan to darken/dirty the amplification rings behind the sensor dish and repaint the dish a slightly lighter copper color. from the photos I'v seen, it (the dish and rings) looks too uniform and fake/toylike. Overall, it looks too new and toylike. I spent more hours than I like to admit in the early 80's gazing at the 11 footer in the Smithsonian, and that's the paint job I want.
> it's also be nice if someone offers a brass replacement dish array. i'd buy it.
> Also, if anyone's interested, i'm getting ready to seel my 22 inch E on<a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-1751-2978-71/1?AID=5463217&PID=1606754&mpre=http%3A//www.ebay.com"> eBay!</a>. you can see it at culttvman's website as "RICH CIRIVILLERI'S ENTERPRISE"



The paint has been clear coated over, at least on the saucer to protect the penciled in grids, looks fairly dull flat to me. I am at work now so going from memory, Ill take a closer look again later today. I would expect that any additional painting would have to be clear coated over again to match properly. Or I suppose you could just dull clear coat the entire model afterwards. 

Hopefully we can learn what exact hull paint color and clear coat were used.
The light leaks look salvagable for the most part if we have matching paint. 

The ion pod is COMPLETLY REMOVABLE . The give you THREE of them. So you can break the tip off of one and install that or just leave it off entirely, though there will remain a small hole. 

It will be interesting to see personally modified versions.

Anyone have the guts to make a blown out USS Constellation???


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

Here's the link to my model page on culttvman if you want to take a gander at my 22' E 
http://www.culttvman2.com/dnn/Default.aspx?tabid=97


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

CessnaDriver said:


> Anyone have the guts to make a blown out USS Constellation???


Oooo! Me! I've got the guts! 

Just send me yours and I'll be happy to convert her to the _Constellation_. :devil:


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Griffworks said:


> Oooo! Me! I've got the guts!
> 
> Just send me yours and I'll be happy to convert her to the _Constellation_. :devil:



If I cant get the dang bridge lights fixed it's an option! LOL


Getting a bit of the MR tap dance right now.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

CessnaDriver said:


> The ion pod is COMPLETLY REMOVABLE . The give you THREE of them.


Good to hear.

I requested my miniature be sent to my work address, so naturally I'm stuck at home with the flu.  

Just curious; do the MR instructions actually refer to the infamous lower sensor dome "protrusion" (aka "nubbin") as the Ion Pod, or is that your own conjecture? Reason I ask, R. Datin's notes make it pretty clear this detail (one of several post-pilot additions made to the original miniature) was intended to be a "Phaser Turret."

As for the weathering, I'd much rather MR erred on the side of caution rather than the other way around. Based on the pix I've seen thus far, it looks to me as if they did a damn fine job on the surface detailing.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

They call it an "ion pod" in the instructions. 

I prefer to think of it as a phaser turret though. Makes more sense to me, even though they never showed phasers coming from there. I think the FX guys just for whatever reasons chose not to show it coming from there. 

The tip is painted gray though. I probably will go ahead and strip the paint and paint one with a red tip like the studio pictures we have seen. 

They did a a very good job on nearly everything. I think that is why the smaller flaws stand out a bit in close ups.


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

[As for the weathering, I'd much rather MR erred on the side of caution rather than the other way around. Based on the pix I've seen thus far, it looks to me as if they did a damn fine job on the surface detailing.[/QUOTE]

After giving it some thought, i'm inclined to agree with you 100%
you can add to it, but you cannot take away. thank God they didn't do a Mariachi job on it!
Get well, Carson! don't let it turn into Rigellian Kasaba fever. Supplies of Stokaline are limited, at best! :tongue:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Carson Dyle said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> I requested my miniature be sent to my work address, so naturally I'm stuck at home with the flu.


Sorry to hear that, Rob! Hope you get to feelin' better!


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

I just received my pre-notification email from MR. The body of the email was blank, so I called them and was told it was because of the recent tweaking of the website (haven't got all the bugs out yet I guess).

Anyhoo, my ship will be shipped on or around the 18th!

John


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I got my blank pre-notification too. No response yet as to what they MEANT to include.

I'm a little worried about quality myself but will reserve judgement 'til it arrives as I'm assured that MR has a 100% satisfacton guarantee.

Tib


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

TOS Maniac said:


> I'mI spent more hours than I like to admit in the early 80's gazing at the 11 footer in the Smithsonian, and that's the paint job I want.


Of course, the Smithsonian "restored" the model a bit when they received it in '74, much more in '84 and totally ruined the paint job in '91. So, if you saw it prior to '84, you saw a fairly screen-accurate paint job. After that...not so much.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

As a side note, if you would ever like to see the E at the Smithsonian restored properly, write a letter to Paul Allen, perhaps via the sci fi museum. If a big name like that offers to sponsor the restoration, it could very well happen. 
That is more or less from the horses mouth.


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

On the risk of getting my bacon fried, What would be the point of having her restored now? The original paint job is long gone and will never be returned to her original state. Sure, It would look way better then it does now, but the originality is forever lost. "rust ring' and all! To me, thats what made it special. To quote griff, "Just sayin'!"


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

What's the point of any restoration then? Oil painting or TV prop? The point is to make it look as close to the original as possible. Right now, it doesn't. The MR is much more accurate to the original filming miniature during the run of the series. I would LOVE to see a more accurate restoration of the 11-footer. It's certainly due.

BTW, the rust ring is still there. Aside from small touch-ups, the top of the saucer still displays the original paint job.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Capt_L_Hogthrob said:


> On the risk of getting my bacon fried, What would be the point of having her restored now? The original paint job is long gone and will never be returned to her original state. Sure, It would look way better then it does now, but the originality is forever lost. "rust ring' and all! To me, thats what made it special. To quote griff, "Just sayin'!"



There are structural issues. The left warp engine is sagging, the fiberglass around the impulse engine is peeling, etc. 

The top of the saucer is the only untouched area really as far as original paint.

Addressing the structural issues is the major thing, and repainting for proper studio accurate appearance would not be very hard to do at all. 
The bottom of the saucer for instance is a distractive abomination that looks like a dart board! Right now it looks overly weathered with heavy amateurish airbrush lines. Ugh. Nobody is really happy with it. 

She deservers to appear as she did in the studio.

And it is long over due in my opinion to restore her properly. It wouldnt cost that much either, it is not a lunar module or space capsule. I have met with Smithsonian people and a big sponsor is really how things get moving. They have so much else to worry about there believe me. But a pet project request from a big donor would get it done I am sure.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

jheilman said:


> What's the point of any restoration then? Oil painting or TV prop? The point is to make it look as close to the original as possible. Right now, it doesn't. The MR is much more accurate to the original filming miniature during the run of the series. I would LOVE to see a more accurate restoration of the 11-footer. It's certainly due.
> 
> BTW, the rust ring is still there. Aside from small touch-ups, the top of the saucer still displays the original paint job.



I would have to agree... the state she's in now is far from desirable. A true restoration is in order, as in restoring her to the state she was in during filming.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Also I have provided the right person there with the people to contact who know where to point them to do her right should they so choose. I planted a seed basically. but it needs big sponsor fertilizer to grow. Paul Allen is a natural, he owns the sci fi museum, he was a sponsor of SpaceShipOne which now hangs in the museum. I am sure there are others, but if he contacted the museum and offered to pay for it, I am sure it would happen.


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

I got my notification today too ... Got to figure out where I'm going to put her when she arrives ... 

... And, No Griff!! I'm not going to put her in your house!!  :tongue:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh, _maaaan_....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Can someone get a direct, straight overhead shot looking center down on the bridge/teardrop section?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ Only if you buy one!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

CessnaDriver said:


> As a side note, if you would ever like to see the E at the Smithsonian restored properly, write a letter to Paul Allen, perhaps via the sci fi museum. If a big name like that offers to sponsor the restoration, it could very well happen.
> That is more or less from the horses mouth.


How about a major restoration/refurbishing that would finish the model completely (on both sides) to how we all imagined her to be when we saw her onscreen?

Just a thought.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I'd be happy to see her restored to how she looked the last day she was filmed. I personally think that it's interesting that the "other" side was never fully completed. perhaps with an "side display" that explained how they created the illusion of the other side thru reversed decals.

I'd also like to see recreations (since I know the originals are long gone) of the pilot bridge module and nacelle spikes. Just to show the evolution of the design.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

I dont think they should detail her port side, the Smithsonian is more about keeping or restoring to original condition or stopping decay as best as possible when dealing with aerospace artificats. I would like to see smaller models displayed with her showing the pilot version, mirrored decal version, so people can understand a little how things were done then. And get her out of the gift shop basement! That may happen soon anyways.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Got my shipping notice a few days ago; I hope it comes before the 18th!


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

I just got an E-mail from Master Replicas!!!!!!! I'm so stoked!!!




It was the usual e-mail that recaps the latest posting on the blog........CRAP!!! I'm so pissed!


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

I am waiting to hear from my local supplier.


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

I sent Amy a PM on the MR Fourm. She's the Customer Service contact person for the forum. I told her of my call 2 weeks ago when I was told that my TOS LE would be in my hands in the next 2 weeks. I had not received the 48 hour e-mail and wondered if she had any further info. Her reply was that a mistake had been made. The ships were being sent over from overseas in small lots as they were completed and that mine was not in the first shipment. She indicated that only one shipement had been received. She apologized and said that I would be notified as soon as it was ready to ship to me. I replied that I was not upset, mistakes happen. I also asked if, since they were coming in small batches, could quality control issues be addressed now about concerns that were being posted on the web by people that had already received their order. Specifically, light leaks around the hanger deck control room, gaps around the navigation beacon above the hanger deck and inconsistent grid line thickness. I'll let ya know what I hear.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

If you talk to her again, ask her how a guy who had his order in w/in 25 seconds of the order page coming live hasn't gotten his ship notification yet? 

Tib


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

I talked to them today. They told me the shipment is expected arrive at 'their' facilities on the 18th, and to expect delivery in early February.


----------



## James B. Elliott (Jan 29, 2001)

So far the average rating for this model is about 7.7/10 (from the poll in this thread go vote as soon as you feel you can do so), when I was in school that was a C+.  Sure there are arguments that can be made about sample size and voting population, but if only ten percent of the hundreds of people who've received their models and loved it came in and voted for 10/10 the grade would rise quickly. Where are those people? And what's up with airline peanuts? How come they're so hard to open?

Also the "official" MR forum board tally is one person keeping their ship and one person returning it. That's fifty-fifty, not so good odds. If you've received your ship please post in the appropriate thread so we can get the best count possible. If you know of someone who's received their ship please as them to post there as well.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I recieved mine and I love it. On a 1 to 10 scale I give it a solid 9, and I'm happy to post said rating on the provided link.


----------



## James B. Elliott (Jan 29, 2001)

Carson Dyle said:


> I recieved mine and I love it. On a 1 to 10 scale I give it a solid 9, and I'm happy to post said rating on the provided link.



Thanks for the input. Any chances you can show some pictures of it?

The links to the threads were hidden in my last post, but I'll write them out here:

the poll: http://masterreplicas.com/forum/showthread.php?t=228

the keeping thread: http://masterreplicas.com/forum/showthread.php?t=234

the returning thread: http://masterreplicas.com/forum/showthread.php?t=235

You'll have to join the MR forum, but it's no more of a pain than joining any other forum.

Thanks again.


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

I just received my shipping notification email from MR for my LE. My feelings on this are more of dread (gotta be honest) than anything else, as I was hoping from what I have read that the LE's were going to be delayed until spring in order to fix the production problems.

We'll see. I will post pictures when it arrives.

John


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

According to the MR site, it looks as though the balance of the models will not be shipped until Spring. That's actually fine by me. Perhaps the Chinese manufacturer will be able to implement better quality control for the balance of the production.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> I recieved mine and I love it. On a 1 to 10 scale I give it a solid 9, and I'm happy to post said rating on the provided link.





James B. Elliott said:


> Thanks for the input. Any chances you can show some pictures of it?


Seems I spoke too soon.

Since I posted the above email the sun has set here in L.A., all the better to fire up the lights on my brand-spanking-new new $1,500.00 _Enterprise _miniature. 

But what’s this?… seems the starboard warp nacelle no longer lights up -- this after about three minutes of cumulative operation time (max) since the day the model was received (Friday 1/26).

I can’t tell you how irritated I am at this moment, but rest assured I intend to convey my disappointment to Master Replicas in no uncertain terms.

I]  
I]  
I]


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)




----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

I wouldn't say the wrath of unobtainium.

It's more like the "Curse of the Enterprise."

16 attempts in 10 years, that's a curse. Or a real bad luck.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Atemylunch said:


> I wouldn't say the wrath of unobtainium.
> 
> It's more like the "Curse of the Enterprise."


That's along the lines of what I first came up with but I wanted it to sound more like a movie title. It does seem to be the ghost of Unobtainium showing itself.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Anybody want to buy a certain Replica company cheap?

16 attempts in 10 years?

Can you elaborate?

This is VERY disappointing news. Perhaps they should have...or should still, sell this as a kit.

I wonder what the warranty is on this thing.
I think when mine does show up - someday.
I'll 'run it in' for a day straight in case something does go, not to much time will have passed if I have to ship it back.

I wonder how they are handling the ones with Q.C. issues? Are they breaking them open and fixing them on the spot, or sending them back to china or what.
A little input from MR themselves would be nice. They were so eager to post here in the 'hype' phase.


----------



## James B. Elliott (Jan 29, 2001)

There has been some input from MR on their forum:

http://masterreplicas.com/forum/index.php

but nothing really extraordinary.


----------



## Matt houston (Mar 31, 2005)

*My Unobtainium Still Working Fine*



PerfesserCoffee said:


> That's along the lines of what I first came up with but I wanted it to sound more like a movie title. It does seem to be the ghost of Unobtainium showing itself.


At least my 4 year old Unobtainium Enterprise still works...lights AND sounds!
Also, no heavy grid lines.   

http://www.zippyvideos.com/9698123081930436/mov02177/

On a related note...I now have 2 baby girls (2 and under), so I've had to put my Enterrprise away in a safe (toddler free) space. I love this model, but I think it might be time to let it go. Any thoughts as to what this thing might be worth? Offers?


----------



## James B. Elliott (Jan 29, 2001)

Matt houston said:


> I love this model, but I think it might be time to let it go. Any thoughts as to what this thing might be worth? Offers?


I've got two girls of similar ages, 3.75 and 2.25 so I know what you're going through  . If I were you'd I'd hold on to it and unpack it when you find some time and space to display it.

If you do go ahead and sell it, the I'll pass along that on the Art Asylum forum (http://artasylum.com/forum/index.php?board=3.0) there was an Unobtainium Enterprise with some serious drooping that went for $400.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Anybody have any preferences, sources, ideas, etc for display cases for this baby?

Anything out there on the market that is big enough to cover her AND slowly rotates?

Any sources, ideas, suggestions, links, blueprints or brainstorming anyone would like to contribute?


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Well, I got my ship notice and tracking number for it today, base-line version. Supposed to arrive in a week, ugh!

I plan to inspect it CAREFULLY before I make and decisions on whether or not it's a keeper.

Tib


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Here is the deal on returns if anyone needs to know...

"You will have another 30 days once your replacement ships. We will however only replace an item 3 times. If on the third time you are not satisfied with the product we will issue a refund."


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

CessnaDriver said:


> Here is the deal on returns if anyone needs to know...
> 
> "You will have another 30 days once your replacement ships. We will however only replace an item 3 times. If on the third time you are not satisfied with the product we will issue a refund."


OK, so we all know a business may encounter an impossible customer. I want to be clear, that I'm not speaking of such individuals. 

I don't think this three-returns policy is consistent with 100% satisfaction, given the nature of the product, and a customers reasonable expectations of the product.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

> OK, so we all know a business may encounter an impossible customer. I want to be clear, that I'm not speaking of such individuals.


I've worked with lots of customers. No one ever thinks they are being unreasonable even when any third party could see that they were.

I've never heard a customer say, "I know this request is totally ridiculous and impossibly unreasonable, but I want you to honor it anyway."

I once had a customer who wanted to return a TV they claimed they had just then taken out of the box two years after buying it and it was broken.

They couldn't understand the point that it was irrelevant that they had just taken it out of the box - the product had little to no value by that time.

They refused to acknowledge it was their fault they waited to long to open the product and test it before trying to return it.

They thought they were being 100% reasonable to expect a refund.



> I don't think this three-returns policy is consistent with 100% satisfaction, given the nature of the product, and a customers reasonable expectations of the product.


Unless stated otherwise, no one owes 100% satisfaction when selling a product - only that they deliver a functioning product that is as advertised.

I have never seen this mystical 100% satisfied customer. 

There is nothing that you can buy that we all wouldn't like to be in some way different, better, cheaper, or some combination of all the above.

But we live in an imperfect world. What most people label as dissatisfaction is really buyer's remorse that the product isn't exactly as they imagined*(will never happen) *as opposed to as promised*(reality)*, or simply they claim for such and such amount of money it should be an unspecifiedly "better."

But that's not the obligation of the seller, again as long as the product is as promised and functioning they have held up their end of the bargain.

If you get three damaged or non-functional ships, I'd have the postal authorities investigate.

I'd be willing to bet the odds of receiving three non-functioning damaged ships to be next to astronomical,

aside from basic manufacturing flaws in the resin, etc that happened with the Unobtainium E's.

Given the detail of info we have on this product throughout the entire design and production process( See http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=144526&highlight=Master+Replicas) that's not likely to be the case this time.

But aside from damaged or non-functional products, 

unless it is damaged a *single shipping* should be enough to determine if you are satified with the actual quality of the product.

They shouldn't vary enough in production quality for someone to think they got a better deal for their $1100 to $1500 bucks on the third shipment then the first.

If anyone's not happy after a third product being shipped to them, they are likely simply suffering from buyer's remorse or having spent outside of their means.

God knows I've done that myself and endured a few weeks of lean eating in order to be able to afford something expensive.

But I never have, nor should anyone else, blame that on the product.

I don't see where anyone would need even three, muchless more then three, chances of sampling the product to decide if they are satisfied with it(assuming it functions).

If they aren't satified with the product after three samples, chances are they never will be, and the problem lie not in the product, but the buyer's inability to either make a decision or reconcile themselves to the cost. 

Sometimes it's even a moral dilemna. "Should I be spending $1100 bucks on a studio replica when there are starving children in ..."

_But it's the buyer's obligation to solve those issues for themselves_ before wasting the seller's time and money.

It's not the seller's obligation to work out all of those details of a customer's life and value systems.

The seller's only obligation is to make sure the product is as advertised and functions, whether someone can reconcile themselves to the cost of the product is not the product's fault, but the customers'.

Companies have the draw the line somewhere, if someone is not happy after having sampled three different versions of the product then how many will it take? Five? Twelve? Twenty?

Businesses have to be assured that they can expect payment and the contract closed apon their honestly providing the other party with a functioning product that is as promised.

If they couldn't be assured of that commerce would come to a halt and we'd all be building our own log cabins and baking our own bread from scratch.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I've worked with lots of customers. No one ever thinks they are being unreasonable even when any third party could see that they were.
> 
> I've never heard a customer say, "I know this request is totally ridiculous and impossibly unreasonable, but I want you to honor it anyway."
> 
> ...


Thanks, for providing examples of customers I characterize as impossible. I'm sure you don't mean to suggest that this describes the majority of MR's Enterprise customers.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Chuck_P.R said:


> ...What most people label as dissatisfaction is really buyer's remorse...


I disagree. In particular, that this describes MOST Master Replica _Enterprise_ customers.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

I sent mine back because of failed bridge lights.
I would have kept it otherwise. 
Is it perfect? No. There are gaps, paint imperfections and inconsistant grid lines.
Is it frustrating to see quality issues on some models so far? Yes. 
Is it's attention to obscure details amazing? Yes.
Is it the most amazing nacelle warp effect I have ever seen on a model? Yes. 
Is it something I have wanted for decades? Yes. 
Is it stunning? Yep. It damn sure is.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

toyroy said:


> I don't think this three-returns policy is consistent with 100% satisfaction, given the nature of the product, and a customers reasonable expectations of the product.


I think I've got to side with Chuck on this one. 
The possibility of returnable defects on three seperate shipments is remote and a good example what exactly the product is.

If you not happy in three trys, then its not the seller, its the buyer.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

ClubTepes said:



> ...The possibility of returnable defects on three seperate shipments is remote and a good example what exactly the product is.
> 
> If you not happy in three trys, then its not the seller, its the buyer.


Assuming the best efforts on M.R.'s part, I would hope the likelihood of defects is as minimal as you say. But, this is a complex and fragile piece. It may happen, that a perfectly reasonable customer may get three lemons in a row.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

If I'm paying that kind of money,I well expect to replace and return until I am satisfied.I dont care how many times it takes!Alexander


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> The possibility of returnable defects on three seperate shipments is remote.


I agree.



ClubTepes said:


> If you not happy in three trys, then its not the seller, its the buyer.


I disagree.

If, having already sent me a miniature beset by electrical problems, MR follows suit with two more similarly faulty miniatures, it will hardly be a case of the buyer being difficult or unreasonable. I trust this scenario will not be the case, but stranger things have happened.

MR's reputation is riding on this one, and I expect them do everything they can to rectify whatever problems their customers have encountered. They bloody well better if they want to be in business this time next year.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

toyroy said:


> Assuming the best efforts on M.R.'s part, I would hope the likelihood of defects is as minimal as you say. But, this is a complex and fragile piece. It may happen, that a perfectly reasonable customer may get three lemons in a row.


Of course it is possible to get three lemons in a row, however unlikely.

I, and I take it ClubTepes as well, didn't mean to refer to a case where someone received three malfunctioning products.

I went to several long-winded attempts to try and make it clear that I wasn't speaking of such a case, but a case where at the very least the final shipment worked and the buyer had seen three very representative samples with at least the last one working.

I'm sorry if I wasn't as clear as I could have been on that.

My mistake.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

*Chuck_P.R*

_...What most people label as dissatisfaction is really buyer's remorse..._



toyroy said:


> I disagree. In particular, that this describes MOST Master Replica _Enterprise_ customers.


I thought it was clear from the context of my examples that I was speaking of the average consumer in general and not Master Replicas' clients in particular.

If that wasn't clear, again I apologize.

Also, I just realized by re-reading MR's response about replacement that they say they will replace the original piece three times - meaning that the customer will have a total of four samples before a refund becomes the only other option.

That seems very fair to me. I don't know how many more chances one would want to be satisfied.

Four times seems more then reasonable.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

falcondesigns said:


> If I'm paying that kind of money,I well expect to replace and return until I am satisfied.I dont care how many times it takes!Alexander


My point is that after 3 to 4 *working, as-advertised* representative samples if someone is not satisfied, *chances are you will no more be satisfied on the 100th replace and return then the third.*

The number of replacements will likely have nothing to do with that satisfaction as the pieces are not going to vary that greatly in quality.

*There is no sin in your not being satisfied.*

Only in expecting a product to morph into something it is not.

The clinical definition of insanity is to do the same thing over and over again and still expect a different result to occur.

If after 3-4 representative *working as advertised* samples of a given product are viewed, if - for example - the paint job is not at a detail level good enough for you to be satisfied with...

what should make anyone think that the 20th or 37th replacement will suddenly jump up in detail and become satisfactory?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Carson Dyle said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK I agree with that, though as unlikely as it is. I meant the comment to reflect more towards the buyer with unreasonable expectations of a product.
At some point, the buyer has to accept that the product offered doesn't live up to their own expectations.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Wah ho!

They've finally charged my card for the TOS E!!!

Don't have a tracking number yet but at least the money's spent and the process is in motion!


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Sometimes it's even a moral dilemna. "Should I be spending $1100 bucks on a studio replica when there are starving children in ..."


No kidding. Sometimes I wonder how we lose perspective so quickly in this world of ours. Mea culpa as well.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Luckily I have no kids.

Like Cessnadriver I've been wanting one of these babies for decades. So perspective or not, I can hardly wait for mine!


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Well, I got my MR LE TOS E (Ok, that's enough abbreviations for one post) and it looks pretty good. A few quirks to ponder over the next few days but I think I'll probably keep it despite the engine noise.

On the plus side, it's #1 of 1250, so I can feel better about that 

Tib


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Tiberious said:


> On the plus side, it's #1 of 1250, so I can feel better about that
> 
> Tib


Whhhaaaaaat a minute........Mine is too.








Just kidding. I agree with the waiting for one of these things for decades statement.
Maybe I can send a bill to AMT/Ertl minus $50.00 for making us have to buy one of these because they never bothered to do it right.
..................................................................................................
Actually, is there any legal reason why I, CAN'T, send AMT a invoice (as a joke of course) so long as I state what its for?????/ Knowing of course they'll never pay it.
Maybe if everyone did it, they MIGHT get the message.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Tiberious said:


> ...I'll probably keep it despite the engine noise...


Does the model use electric motors to turn the nacelle "fans"? And, is this the source of your engine noise?


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

ClubTepes said:


> Just kidding. I agree with the waiting for one of these things for decades statement.
> Maybe I can send a bill to AMT/Ertl minus $50.00 for making us have to buy one of these because they never bothered to do it right.
> ..................................................................................................
> Actually, is there any legal reason why I, CAN'T, send AMT a invoice (as a joke of course) so long as I state what its for?????/ Knowing of course they'll never pay it.
> Maybe if everyone did it, they MIGHT get the message.


Amen Brother! Send it to RC2 for buying Polar Lights just when PL was putting out some awesome 1/350 scale Trek models. I have to believe that in a few years a larger scale TOS E would have emerged. (This is just my opinion mind you -- no offense to anyone here -- but I would like to build the TOS E myself instead of paying a whole lot of money to MR for one that's already built. The fun is in the build!!! Besides, I have three kids who are going to college in a few years! :freak: )


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

My ship has come in!

There are no major glitches, she's BEAUTIFUL!!!

Here are a few pictures, I have more and some quicktime movies of those incredible nacelles at the link below.

http://www.hotink.com/wacky/Props/JohnsShip.html 


























She's number 42 of 1250.
John


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Those pics look great.
Thanks.

But I'm a little concerned about this pick:

http://www.hotink.com/wacky/Props/JohnsShip_09.jpg

do they all have impulse engines that look like this?

Can the rest of you guys who have gotten yours comment/check?


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

You mean for all that money, and the QC issues most have, they don't even detail or light the impulse engines? For shame.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

May be a one of a kind problem. We won't know yet until some others who have already gotten one comment...


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

I just checked and compared it with other photos people have posted, the detail is there, it just does not show up very well in that photo. However, the two rectangles are not painted the darker grey that the others show. Overall a minor problem, but one that I can easily fix.

Yeah yeah I know, for that amount of $$$, I should not have to fix anything.

John


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.apollosaturn.com/MRTOSE/DSC_0470r.jpg


Here's one of mine. The angle is not the best but..

I don't think my impulse engines are colored any darker, though they appear to be in this shot. I'll have to take another photo.

Yes, that is a crack in the dorsal.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Got Mine! Got Mine! Got Mine! Got Mine! Got Mine! Got Mine! Got Mine! Got Mine! Got Mine! Got Mine! Got Mine! Got Mine! Got Mine! Got Mine! Got Mine! Got Mine! Got Mine! Got Mine! Got Mine! Got Mine! Got Mine!

No highly visible impulse engine but otherwise I love it!

Did I mention I got mine?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Yes, yes I think I recall you saying that you did... although i;m not sure I remember where or when. 


Damn what is with all the gaps, seams, and cracks!!! For shame!


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

pics! pics! pics! pics! pics! pics! pics! pics! pics! pics! pics! pics! pics! pics! pics! pics! pics! pics! pics! pics! pics! :tongue:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Nova Designs said:


> Yes, yes I think I recall you saying that you did... although i;m not sure I remember where or when.
> 
> 
> Damn what is with all the gaps, seams, and cracks!!! For shame!


I had no such problem, other then the uncolored impulse engines.

It looks as though they intended for them to be lighted yet never wired the rectangular LED's.

Other then that I was lucky. 

I was incredibly impressed with the packing. It came in it's own four part, four foot long styrofoam enclosure that was custom made for the model. She was exceptionally well protected!

I'm sure there will always be a certain percentage of models that come defective or damaged, but I will say in MR's defense that it certainly won't be because they weren't trying to get each one to us in pristine shape.

I was very impressed with the extents they went to with the custom packaging. :thumbsup:


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

And I was glad of the impressive packing because I had to send it back in said packing. Hopefully I will get a replacment soon.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

I got mine and went over it with a fine tooth comb. Yeah there are some gap problems but nothing major for a mass produced item. The lights all worked. The front red/green flashing lights seem dull (not bright enough)

One nacelle light motor was rotating slowly at first but now both rotate at the same speed. 

This did cost a good chunk of change but I am glad I got the special edition one with all the signatures. I have to admit that the signatures of the remaining crew was what sold it for me.

I doubt I would have bought any other ship that was to be offered.

Right now it is back in it's box unti lI can figure out how to make a display case big enough.



Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## newbie dooby (Nov 1, 2006)

now are they really the signatures, or are they engraved?


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Really signatures, but if you got the entire crew, Doohan and Kelly are just printed on in memorium.


----------



## James B. Elliott (Jan 29, 2001)

The poll stands at 7.9 / 10 (24 votes) as of 1:43pm PST on 21-Feb-07.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

7.9 happy with it or 7.9 not happy with it?


----------



## James B. Elliott (Jan 29, 2001)

starmanmm said:


> 7.9 happy with it or 7.9 not happy with it?



The poll asked the voter to rate the model on a scale from 1 (worst) to 10 (best).


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

I just got my pre notification e-mail that my TOS Enterprise is on it's way to the MR distribution center and should be available to ship on March 20th. While that's a ways off, I'm excited just the same!!!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I got the same noticed..."available to ship"...that's certainly a slippery phrase!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Once they shipped mine(via DHL) it took less then a week. She's definitely a beauty, assuming you don't get a damaged one!


----------

